# The Final Destination



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Any one looking forward to this, I cant wait.





http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1144884/


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oooo! Thats my favorite horror movie series. I hadn't even heard of this! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yup, we actually talked about it on a past Hauntcast but it didn't make the final cut. We will feature it probably in July or so, given it opens the same weekend as H2.

Thanks for the post, Draik


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love the Final Destination movies. Did it say Digital 3-D? That would be so cool! The death scenes look pretty realistic too, but not too sure about the car wash scene.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Not only am I happy that 3D movies are making a comeback, I'm very happy with the new technology. Those blue and red lenses worked for me -sometimes- but the new style glasses work all the time. If we weren't in a society that was so sue crazy, we'd probably get some really cool gimick movies like 'The Tingler' or 'The Fog' with the extra-sensory conditions. Oh well, maybe one day.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Not only am I happy that 3D movies are making a comeback, I'm very happy with the new technology. Those blue and red lenses worked for me -sometimes- but the new style glasses work all the time. If we weren't in a society that was so sue crazy, we'd probably get some really cool gimick movies like 'The Tingler' or 'The Fog' with the extra-sensory conditions. Oh well, maybe one day.


yeah, that would be very cool, but yeah, sue happy people ruin it for all.


----------

